

Hey, Techies, Burning Man 2015 Is Buggy. Except It’s the Creepy, Crawly Kind - zdw
http://recode.net/2015/08/18/hey-techies-burning-man-2015-is-buggy-except-its-the-creepy-crawly-kind/

======
bmir-alum-007
Sweet grass (Hierochloe odorata) was recently shown to contain substances as
effective as DEET.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hierochloe_odorata](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hierochloe_odorata)

